# [Watch Dogs 2 ] Wie kann ich in Luftschächte  reinkriechen?



## DexterMorgan (23. Juli 2017)

*[Watch Dogs 2 ] Wie kann ich in Luftschächte  reinkriechen?*

HI leute,
ich kann kleine Luftschächte mit dem Handy aufhacken und die Klappe dort öffnen. Ich schaffe es nicht mich zu bücken und rein zu kriechen?
Auch wenn ich c für "Deckung" drücke, kriecht er nicht rein.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VierH (23. Juli 2017)

Die sind ja auch nur für deine zwei ferngesteuerten Fahrzeuge gedacht bzw gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2017)

Ja, du musst mit dem kleinen Fahrzeug da reinfahren - manchmal muss man auch springen, damit man ne Kante überwindet.


----------

